# How does it work?? What do I do?



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

HI

I wonder if anyone can help me. I don't want to post anywhere else incase I offend anyone, I apologise in advance if I offend anyone here - not my intention, honest!!

Thing is I had my little one in December and ever since he was born I can't stop thinking about having another one. I love him to bits and can't imagine life without him but feel the need for another one rather soon. I think I'm scared the train is going to pull out of the station and I haven't got all my luggage off yet - IYKWIM.

We're not actively trying but if it was to happen then neither of us would think it the worst thing in the world  . Anywho that would depend on me actually having a cycle that resembles something of a 'normal' woman   But point of question is...

I asked my doc to refer me back to IVF clinic at our 6wk check, theory being that anyone else gets to choose when they have another, us? We need help and it will take 1 1/2 years to get that help so why not ask now? Would be nice age gap, anyway - sorry rambling!

When first referred we attended a gynae clinic for clomid whilst we worked our way up the IUI/IVF list. Gynae clinic didn't work and we had to go to IUI. Question is, will I have to attend the Gynae clinic again and try a treatment that didn't work first time around or will it be straight to the IUI?? Just curious as I have an appointment to see my IUI consultant on 9th April - but I've also been referred to him for something relating to my episiotimy and I'm not sure what he wants to see me about. Think it's a bit too soon to get on the emotional rollercoaster of tx again but at same time don't want to refuse the help now and then have to wait another few years before we get another chance. (by help I mean clomid - not IUI yet)

does this make any sense, I'm reading it back and I know what I mean but not sure it's coming across. Anyone any advice??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I can't help hun, but would reccomend you speak to the clinic for their advice. 
Good luck!
Deb


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi, i didnt have to be refered by the doctor second time round, we just rang our clinc and sorted it out with them!!

good luck!xx


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

ditto

we just rang the clinic and made an appt direct with them and went to discuss options/make plans

I did tell my gp, but only for their info, they didnt have to refer or anything

good luck

x


----------

